

Makemoji | App That Let's Users Make Their Own Emojis - tylerbreton

What emojis do you want?
======
webmaven
pensive contemplation, dramatic astonishment, sly agreement, reluctant
amusement, disgustedly surprised.

------
tylerbreton
taco, pizza, vampire, ninja, redbull

~~~
tylerbreton
www.makemoji.com

